# μοτίφ



## nickel (Jul 22, 2010)

Καλές μου λεξιλόγες. Επειδή δεν μπορώ να στείλω στα Τάρταρα μια λέξη με 1.900 αλταβιστιές, δείτε, σας παρακαλώ, τις εικόνες, επιστρατεύστε τα γαλλικά σας και πείτε, να 'χετε την ευχή μου, τι είναι αυτά τα *μοτίφ*; Γιατί «μοτίβο» δεν είναι. Μπιχλιμπίδια μού φαίνονται να είναι.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 22, 2010)

Τα μοτίφ είναι διακοσμητικά που μπαίνουν πάνω σε κάποιο ρούχο συνήθως. Αλλά απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, μπορεί να είναι και πάνω σε κάποιο κόσμημα ή άλλο μπιχλιμπίδι. Είναι δηλαδή κάτι πρόσθετο.


----------



## NadiaF (Jul 22, 2010)

*Αχχχχ....*

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...l=en&sa=N&rlz=1B3GGGL_enGR256GR256&tbs=isch:1

Εδώ λέει ακριβώς τι είναι, ξάδερφε


----------



## nevergrown (Jul 22, 2010)

Μοτίφ είναι οι έτοιμες *λαιμουδιές *των γυναικείων ενδυμάτων - συνήθως βαμβακερές ή πολυεστερικές

αχαχαχαχ! Λαιμουδιές!  

Μάλλον θα υπάρχουν και άλλες σημασίες! Όχι ότι το ψαξα κιόλας!

Κάτι σαν *σχέδιο *μου βγαίνει

Παραμάνα με μοτίφ, δέσιμο με μοτίφ κτλ

http://www.google.gr/images?hl=el&q=μοτίφ&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 22, 2010)

Δεν είναι μόνο λαιμουδιές. Είναι γενικώς πρόσθετα διακοσμητικά που μπαίνουν σε διάφορα σημεία, και δεν έχουν σχέση μόνο με τον λαιμό. Αυτός που μιλάει για "λαιμουδιές" αντιμετωπίζει τα μοτίφ ως όρο της δικής του δουλειάς, βαφέας ρούχων είναι, δεν είναι σχεδιαστής μόδας.

Δείτε εδώ: http://www.divas-accessories.gr/products.html?p=38&c=4&title=%CE%94%CE%B1%CE%BD%CF%84%CE%AD%CE%BB%CE%B5%CF%82%20%CE%9C%CE%BF%CF%84%CE%AF%CF%86&l=1
Λέει, "μοτίφ διακοσμητικά ρούχων". Δείτε την εικόνα, αυτά είναι διάφορα μοτίφ.


----------



## nevergrown (Jul 22, 2010)

Διακοσμητικά σχέδια


----------



## anef (Jul 22, 2010)

Έχει και υποκοριστικό: το μοτιφάκι, τα μοτιφάκια


----------



## nevergrown (Jul 22, 2010)

Διακοσμητικά σχεδιάκια 

Αν και λίγο *ντεκλασέ *για μένα που προτιμώ το λιτό στυλ


----------

